
Ask HN: How do we debug traffic in private network if everything is TLS - kureikain
Hi all,<p>I have learn lot of tcpdump and love it. It is really handful when I need to debug something and ensure the payload is correct.<p>Yesterday I was about to debug fluentd&#x2F;fluentbit and realize they use TLS so I cannot see the real payload. I understand the need of TLS.<p>However, I don&#x27;t know how&#x2F;which tool can help me to debug&#x2F;mitm this traffic in a private network such as an AWS VPC.
======
billpg
That's what TLS is for - To stop you from doing what you want to do.

Check if the code running on your machine has a way to store the session keys
somewhere so you can decrypt the TLS traffic later.

------
LinuxBender
Unless internally you are using PFS, you should be able to use ssldump + your
certs.

